# Visa 189 Medical Examination



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

HI, I submitted Visa 189 EOI but have not received the invitation. I am wondering when do we need to prepare for the medical examination?

1. Book for one now.
2. Wait for the invitation then book immediately.
3. Wait for the invitation, wait further for the CO, book until the CO tells you to do it.

I have seen people uploaded all the documents including PCC, medical results, right after they receive an invitation. So I assume they did it prior to the invitation. Am I right?

I'm in Australia so it is onshore. Thanks.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Almost eveyone gets the PCC and meds done only after they get an invitation. Since they are able to predict the invite date, almost everyone have their documents ready and upload it on the same day and schedule appointments for PCC and meds within the same week.


----------



## logic1902 (Jul 26, 2014)

My visa for 189 is in process after invitation/application with all docs provided to CO. 

My daughter (2.5yrs) has an eye condition. MOC has requested a report on eye detailing examination/prognosis and functional capacity of both eyes. Since birth her right eye has retinal detachment and left eye very low vision. I need advice if 
1) for such situation visa may be refused? 
2) in such a scenario of refusal, appeal through lawyer is of any use, at what time lawyer should be engaged?
3) As a worst case scenario, what happens for cases with blind dependent?

appreciate your valuable opinion


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

kyoizanag said:


> I have seen people uploaded all the documents including PCC, medical results, right after they receive an invitation. So I assume they did it prior to the invitation. Am I right?


It seems that there is no difference to go through health test before CO request or after that. In both cases people receive grants so it's up to you.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

logic1902 said:


> My visa for 189 is in process after invitation/application with all docs provided to CO.
> 
> My daughter (2.5yrs) has an eye condition. MOC has requested a report on eye detailing examination/prognosis and functional capacity of both eyes. Since birth her right eye has retinal detachment and left eye very low vision. I need advice if
> 1) for such situation visa may be refused?
> ...


1- probably, since that might cost Medicare more than $21,000 AUD in the first five years

2- If you applied offshore without an onshore sponsor, no appeal is possible

3- No idea, but I heard from a friend that any disability is grounds for rejection. He was rejected because his son had mild-to-medium autism


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

kyoizanag said:


> HI, I submitted Visa 189 EOI but have not received the invitation. I am wondering when do we need to prepare for the medical examination?


BTW medical examination conditions do not depend on visa subclass category.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

logic1902 said:


> My visa for 189 is in process after invitation/application with all docs provided to CO.


Hi. Don't you mind to share the date you take health tests.



TheExpatriate said:


> 1- probably, since that might cost Medicare more than $21,000 AUD in the first five years


Are you sure it's $21000 AUD? I was told that it's $40000 AUD for 5 years.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Hi. Don't you mind to share the date you take health tests.
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's $21000 AUD? I was told that it's $40000 AUD for 5 years.


I read it somewhere, can't find where it was


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> Almost eveyone gets the PCC and meds done only after they get an invitation. Since they are able to predict the invite date, almost everyone have their documents ready and upload it on the same day and schedule appointments for PCC and meds within the same week.


I agree with sunnyboi. It happens also because the 189 visa has to be activated within 12 months from the day you did medicals and PCC.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Hi. Don't you mind to share the date you take health tests.
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's $21000 AUD? I was told that it's $40000 AUD for 5 years.


On a side note, it's really funny how your country of origin changed from Pakistan to India to Uzbekistan ..... What's next?


----------



## logic1902 (Jul 26, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Hi. Don't you mind to share the date you take health tests.


Medicals were done and submitted in July 2014 - last month


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> On a side note, it's really funny how your country of origin changed from Pakistan to India to Uzbekistan ..... What's next?


Don't pay attention.  Indeed I'm from Uzbekistan.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

logic1902 said:


> Medicals were done and submitted in July 2014 - last month


No matter how your immigration process will end wish all the best to your daughter.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I have lodged the visa and how do I get HAP ID for medical examination?
Thank you


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged the visa and how do I get HAP ID for medical examination?
> Thank you


there should be a button below for you to get health details.


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

I have question about ,edical examination. Can I do medical in Australia and apply from offshore?


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

*Medicals*

Hi,

did the medicals today, for kids it says "health clearance provided-no actions required", for us it says "examinations is in progress"... 

Is there anything weirdo here? 

Regards


----------

